

How to read Word documents in C#? - hemtros
http://hemtros.tumblr.com/post/47543343752/how-to-read-word-documents-in-c

======
lutusp
Basically your solution is to depend on Microsoft DLLs to do the actual
reading, which makes your project nonportable.

At risk of sounding overly idealistic, why not persuade the document owners to
export in something more portable like RTF (which is essentially plain-text
and can be read by any program)? Or, better, use some more widely accepted
open document format?

